# Shaver HD-10



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I want reviews on the Shaver HD-10. There's a guy that has them at a steal of a price, just a few hundred dollars more than used ones. I want to outfit it on my CaseIH Farmall 65A since its very fuel efficient and the largest open station I have. It says the pounder needs 12 gpm, but my tractor has 10.4 gpm pump flow and 18.7 gpm total flow. It's an open center fixed displacement gear pump.

All I can figure out is it just takes longer for the ram to raise. The rest is gravity right? Never have owned a hydraulic post driver and can't figure out why the HD-8 only requires 3-4 gpm.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

BWfarms said:


> Never have owned a hydraulic post driver and can't figure out why the HD-8 only requires 3-4 gpm.


The hammer on the 8 weighs about 1/2 what the hammer on the 10 and 12 weighs.

Regards, Mike


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

You will be fine with your hydraulics we operate a HD-12 on tractor from the early 80's with about 9 GPM and it works fine. Unless you have pretty level land I would opt. for the hydraulic tilt controls instead of the screw jacks.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

We have a ten last time we used it had it on JD 450 track loader don't worry about the flow . Ours came with a valve that you could change to open or closed center hydraulics . Just watch you don't bottom it out dad lent it out to a guy who destroyed the cylinder. Bottom line don't let people borrow it . Also get in the habit of never putting hand on end of post. Over all good machine.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks guys. I would like the hydraulic tilt instead of manual just for convenience but money kind of makes the difference. Trying to decide if $1250 is worth it considering that will buy a lot of fence supplies. I have thought about just using a hydraulic top link. Anybody set up this way? Manual 10 is $3150, Hydraulic 10 is $4400. There is a manual 8 for $2050 and a hydraulic 12 for $5500.

I've kind of considered the 8 but I want more hammer power so I decided on 10.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

If you are planning on building much fence at all with it and can swing it I would highly recommend the hydraulic controls. I have used both and there is no comparison. Hydraulic controls are much easier to operate and also let you cheat more when straightening up a post that is driving crooked. I personally feel like I can drive 3x the amount of posts with the hydraulic controlled driver in the same amount of time as a manual controlled one.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Our 10 is a manual table but I would go with hydraulic if I had to do it again I know a guy with a 12 with the hydraulic table sweet! Also trick to drive posts strait use a small one foot magnetic level have driver true and level before pounding


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I've never used a shaver, but have a wheatheart self contained pounder. Everything is hydraulic on ours. tilt, side to side, forward and back. You definitely want hydraulic tilt.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

If everybody on Haytalk chips in $20, I'll be well on my way to a hydraulic tilt.

That's why I wondered if I use a hydraulic top link and crank side to side, that wouldn't be so bad right? It's the lack of money so to speak because the pounder is coming out of petty cash. I've got some stuff on hand and need to add about another $2500 for the first project. Then I'll move on to the next one, that will be roughly 3 times the cost. I know I'll recoup some cash flow the beginning of April but I hate to dip that deep for a week or two worth of work. I am a guy that usually looks at the bigger picture when I purchase things but this is a big step up from augering and setting posts.

Don't get me wrong I like bells and whistles. I can pay cash for an 8 with hydraulic tilt but I think that would be a step in the wrong direction.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Do not buy an 8 we had one they are good for two things driving steel T posts and pissing you off hitting a 4-5" post 100 times to get it in 2 feet.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

farmerbrown said:


> Do not buy an 8 we had one they are good for two things driving steel T posts and pissing you off hitting a 4-5" post 100 times to get it in 2 feet.


Lol that's kinda what I figured.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Shaver rep got back to me and said I was good to go with my intended setup.


----------



## MtnCreek (Apr 10, 2014)

The 8 drives 6.5' x ~6" line posts great as long as the ground isn't too dry. It's the 8' x corners and assemblies that will make you regret it.


----------



## Northcountryboy (May 5, 2015)

Just saw the Protech on YouTube


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Too bad it would probably cost an arm and leg to ship from Britain.

I got a hold of an HD10 from a neighbor. It has a broken spring but he said it still drove good.


----------

